# Chaos in Tejas YA I KNOW



## xbocax (Jan 28, 2011)

The edge has not gone dull


----------



## MrD (Jan 28, 2011)

FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU- YEAH!
only 5 more months......


----------



## spoonreceptacle (Jan 29, 2011)

Man i'm gona try and get to that this year. I went once in 05 or 06. I miss Texas, well... some of it.


----------



## paddymelt (Jan 29, 2011)

hell yeah! I love having shit to look forward to. I'ma be there for sure... hoping to make maryland death feast this year too... and possibly punk island in nyc... we'll see


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Jan 29, 2011)

edge till dead


----------



## crustythadd23 (Jan 30, 2011)

hella stoked for this shit!


----------



## captnjack (Jan 31, 2011)

when is punk week in nyc anyways?


----------



## paddymelt (Jan 31, 2011)

captnjack said:


> when is punk week in nyc anyways?


 
you mean "punk island"? Right now it's tentatively set for june 19th


----------



## seasonchange (Jan 31, 2011)

pumped for this. making it a point of staying in austin til chaos rolls around.
and haha katey red! maybe there'll be another bounce showcase?
also curious, did anyone here end up at that four loko powered nude bounce house party on the east side last year?


----------



## the wizard (Feb 4, 2011)

ima go to this.


----------



## doghead45 (Feb 16, 2011)

I will be there drinking my brains out.


----------



## llamer (Feb 24, 2011)

i can't believe universal order of armageddon are playing


----------

